# Haunters or Displayers or what?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I'm putting up my first display this year and have a question about definitions.

Seems some people consider haunters people who runs haunts. Makes sense...

What is/should be the term for people who only have displays?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I always thought that if you have a Halloween display out that you were a haunter. I think Ms Wicked doesn't think this.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

we don't have a haunted house you walk thru but we participate/dress up in our yard haunt...........scaring the kids/adults who walk up to the door and those who check out the yard

i consider us haunters


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe we should have starter this thread as, "You know you are a haunter if.."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> we don't have a haunted house you walk thru but we participate/dress up in our yard haunt...........scaring the kids/adults who walk up to the door and those who check out the yard
> 
> i consider us haunters


How about if there are no live actors?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I consider myself a Halloween person - I put out a display in my front yard that has a certain look.

There are no moving props or people jumping out. It's nothing organized that people walk through. I've always considered it more decorative than an actual haunt.

When Mark referenced his site to me, my initial reaction was that I have decorations, not a haunt. Closer to Halloween, there are also real JOL's, mini pumpkins carved with eyes only hanging on shepherd's hooks, lots of fog and music/horror sounds. I dress up for the trick or treating.

I'm a big Halloween person and some day would like to expand my display, perhaps so that tot'ers can walk through something more (my big front lawn would make that very doable)... but for now it's a display, with a bit more effort put into it than the average home's decorations.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We get caught up in too many definitions. 

I like to prefer to all of us as demonic satan worshippers.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I would think that a Haunter is anyone who creates a feeling of uncertainty. Be it through display or actually taking victims inside for the show. I had a walk-in last year, first attempt, went really well. Worked it all night and felt as though I had just actually worked, missed most of the fun. This year I will create more terror with a display, and sit back and enjoy the fact that only the brave will approach. The difference is guiding people through a display and letting people walk by a display. The reality is that the Haunted Mansion at DL is 99% display but instead of a sidewalk it rolls you buy in a cart. That haunt has created more memories for kids then any other.
Maybe a new group of names could be made to identify the difference.
You would have to create classes for the following: 1. Walk through static 2. Walk through interactive 3. Display static 4. Display Interactive 5. Pro Static 6. Pro Interactive. 7. Party Haunts (Just setup to party)
Then you could break it down to maybe builders, scene setters etc…. A Pro haunter gets paid and sometimes the joy of the act, a home haunter does it for the joy.
In Vegas a show is a show, doesn’t matter if you’re inside or out.
We are all creating memories of a lifetime, for the kids, and when your haunt is gone, you will be missed. They will say, you remember that crazy old guy/gal who used to live down the block, who did the Halloween decorations, I wonder what ever happened to him. Or when I was a kid we had this guy that every Halloween he…….
They are all Haunters, You are all Haunters…my 2 cents.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Now I'm having an identity crisis.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I will now consider myself a haunter, 'cuz if you don't come by my display and say you love it....I will *HAUNT* your @$$!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, Ms Wicked. How about Halloween display or just display. Would that work?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> ....I will *HAUNT* your @$$!!!


LOL! I thought that was MY job.

I have a home haunt. As ToTs walk up to the door on the 2 paths they activate some props. I did have plans for a bug tunnel this year but that fell off of the plate money wise.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Okay, I'm putting up my first display this year and have a question about definitions.
> 
> Seems some people consider haunters people who runs haunts. Makes sense...
> 
> What is/should be the term for people who only have displays?


Sickie, you never actually said WHAT you are putting on display.....They may just call you "PERVERT" (and then call the police)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is why they call him sickie. LOL


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

And "Ickie"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lagrousome said:


> And "Ickie"


Oh, don't go there. LOL. That is another story all together.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you spend more money and/or time on Halloween props than you should, you are haunter. I don't care if you have a 3 story pro haunt or a single prop in your front yard. If you put the effort in, you are a haunter. That goes for actors too! 

Of course, there are those who say you aren't a real haunter until you've made somebody pee themselves. That's a good point actually.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Of course, there are those who say you aren't a real haunter until you've made somebody pee themselves. That's a good point actually.


I haven't had anyone pee themselves yet but I did have a 4 year old kick the crap out of his mother for forcing him up to the door. It's a good year when kids can't make it up the walkway!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The true clue of being a home haunter is when you daughter uses your toilet as a caldron. Now that is better than someone peeing on themselves. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I haven't had anyone pee themselves yet but I did have a 4 year old kick the crap out of his mother for forcing him up to the door. It's a good year when kids can't make it up the walkway!


That obviously doesn't happen at my house!!! LOL

BUT...

Lots of people take pictures of their kids tot'ing with my display in the background... kids cross the street to come to my house "Come on! Let's go THERE!!!!!" and last year, I had a woman come around to my house wanting to buy the whole shebang. She actually called back a couple of months ago...

So that all makes me feel like I'm doing something right. It has a certain feel and atmosphere, even if it's not the kind of display/haunt that scares the pants off of you.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Maybe a new group of names could be made to identify the difference.
> You would have to create classes for the following: 1. Walk through static 2. Walk through interactive 3. Display static 4. Display Interactive 5. Pro Static 6. Pro Interactive. 7. Party Haunts (Just setup to party)
> 
> They are all Haunters, You are all Haunters&#8230;my 2 cents.


I think I'm a 1,2,3,4,7 (as I have yet to get paid to do this) So I'm a "Walk through static interactive display static
interactive party haunts haunter"?:googly: Cool! I can't wait to tell my friends! 

Here's a funny UToob video about "Haunts & Haunters" - 



:zombie:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

You might be a haunter if.................


you spend half your time on Hauntforum and the other half building props!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep. That clarifies it for me! 
I'm an official "Haunter"


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, year before last one of the mom's in the neighborhood pulled up at the curb on November 1st and handed me an envelope. Inside was a card she had made up of her kids posing in front of my stuff on Halloween night and the card said "THANKS FOR HAUNTING OUR NEIGHBORHOOD!". No doubt in my mind........ I'm a HAUNTER


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I AM A HAUNTER! I'm not ahamed!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I always use "Haunter". You can be a Yard Haunter, Garage Haunter, Home Haunter, Pro Haunter, whatever, you're still a "Haunter". I even made a t-shirt design a while ago with "Haunter" on it. You can see it on my site. 

The terms I hate are "Halloweenie" or "Halloweener", etc., now those are just not right. Do you want to be a hollow weenie?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know if this would work, because I can't see youtube from work. But here is a good def of a Haunter.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rNcsFwJ4OI


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Was that supposed to be a video of "Culture & Industry"????
:zombie:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I get it but dont see the application towards the topic presented here.

As far as i am concerned every one here who applies even the smallest amount of effort is a haunter. Its the effort and care put forward that makes us what we are and we are Haunters.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

sickie...in my eyes....ur setting up ur stuff...and ur heart is into haunt stuff....i'd say Haunter!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I so want to be known as the crazy grey haired guy who haunts his house on Halloween.
Its like being the "Village Idiot",but only better......


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lagrousome stands up from her chair en-circled by all my fellow friends here*
"Hello, my name is Lagrousome, and I am a Haunter"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

slightlymad said:


> I get it but dont see the application towards the topic presented here.
> 
> As far as i am concerned every one here who applies even the smallest amount of effort is a haunter. Its the effort and care put forward that makes us what we are and we are Haunters.


I must of screwed up. I was looking for the girl from Haunt on the Hill video. Where she tells you what a haunter is. somone have that link. I can't do it at work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I am, in a way perhaps, relieved to know that I fit into the group of haunter in many of your eyes- even though I'm only putting up a graveyard display. I'm curious to know what others think too, not for me, but for definition wise.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Haunter and proud of it. I think if you put the effort into adding a little extra spookyness to someones Halloween through your devious prop efforts, you are worthy of the title of Haunter, whether it's a display or a walk through...or a walk trough display....just no displaying yourself as they walk through, but I digress....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I found it this time. Sickie you need to watch this. Watch this video and it will tell you what a haunter is.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks DT on the first video, I think I will try crack now.
Shakes...someone actually read all that crap I wrote... 
In the end Sickie, its all about if you like your cookies with milk or not.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm lactose intolerant! LOL


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

NOW we know, couldn't take the tit when you were a babe, That explains it..... So what kind of feelings do you get when you see a soy bean?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love:googly:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> *Lagrousome stands up from her chair en-circled by all my fellow friends here*
> "Hello, my name is Lagrousome, and I am a Haunter"


Lagrousome, Is the next HA (Haunter's Anonymous) meeting at your house? I'll bring the bean dip and name tags.

"God, I swear if you get me through this Halloween I'll never do this again."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Falling off the hearse again?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I went to the dentist last week. She lives in my neighborhood and she asked if I was ready for Halloween yet. She had told her whole office about my house. It was kinda freaky with someone cleaning my teeth with sharp instruments talking about my haunt.....


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Falling off the hearse again?


Had a few too many 'spirits'. Helps me get through those long prop building nights.

By the way, I think we're ALL haunters.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I went to the dentist last week. She lives in my neighborhood and she asked if I was ready for Halloween yet. She had told her whole office about my house. It was kinda freaky with someone cleaning my teeth with sharp instruments talking about my haunt.....


Maybe she noticed that your Fangs are showing....coming into season?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

lewlew said:


> Lagrousome, Is the next HA (Haunter's Anonymous) meeting at your house? I'll bring the bean dip and name tags.
> 
> "God, I swear if you get me through this Halloween I'll never do this again."


I'll supply the beverage to wash down that bean dip!!! 
It's H.A. ~ not A.A.!!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

My name is Erin and I am a Haunter......and I'll bring the bloody mary's!!!!!!

Sickie - your too obsessed NOT to be considered a haunter. 

Really isn't it the obsession of All Hallow's Eve and everything it includes and finding any way to show that obsession being a haunter?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> My name is Erin and I am a Haunter......and I'll bring the bloody mary's!!!!!!
> 
> *Everyone together*
> "Hello Erin"
> ...


 hug


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

awe shucks...thanks Lagrousome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I first heard the term "haunter" I was of the understanding that it meant a person who is into extreme halloween decorating (extreme meaning beyond the JOL and cardboard cartoony window decorations. Those who go to the extent of building an actual walk-through haunt are haunters who have a walk-through haunt; those that don't are haunters who have a display or whatever. But they're all haunters.
Since I don't even decorate my place anymore (since I no longer have a place that's mine) I'm probably the one person on here who is no longer an actual haunter. Maybe, "ex-haunter planning to be a haunter again when he moves into another neighborhood." Feh... too many syllables...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Actually Revenant, even though I am considered a rookie haunter by most, I have decided that I am no longer a “haunter”. A haunter is obviously just someone who over decorates on Halloween. I am beyond the commoners; I am now a “Shock Artist”. Please do not demean my social standing with the glue stick freaks. (Uh, yes this is sarcasm) Revenant, you are a haunter, its in your blood. Stage or not, you bleed green goo! I don’t think you can go back to the other side once you’ve haunted. You have been permanently infected!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I call myself a haunter...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

or maybe, tonguesandwich, you are still a haunter but at different degree of haunting - Shock Artist Haunter. 

and I agree that we get "infected" and maybe Revenant is a Haunter on Hiatus?!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

To me, anyone who puts thought and effort into Halloween rocks in my book!
So anything from an elaborate walk through haunt to a lawn display with or without actors.....
ALL are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Since I mainly display my props but I do some haunting as well I call myself a 

Daunter


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

krough said:


> Since I mainly display my props but I do some haunting as well I call myself a
> 
> Daunter


I think you've just come with the name for your next creation.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Isn't Daunter one of Santa's reindeers?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes. He was the large intimidating one.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Haunter
Displayer
Halloween Flasher
I don't care, I'm doing what I love.......just don't call me late for dinner!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My sig on another forum was
"I'm a haunter, you're a haunter, he's a haunter, she's a haunter. Wouldn't you like to be a haunter too?" 

You are NOT a haunter if...you sit on the couch watching Friend's reruns on Halloween night and only get up to answer the door.

You are NOT a haunter if....you stick a bucket of candy on your porch with a sign that states, "Take only one"

You are NOT a haunter if....you turn off all the lights in your house and hide in your bedroom closet for the evening.

You are NOT a haunter if....you buy one bag of crappy candy and turn your lights off after 30 minutes

You ARE a haunter if....you think about Halloween most of the year

You ARE a haunter if....you hit the 50% off sales on Nov. 1st

You ARE a haunter if....you own at least one cheesecloth ghost

You ARE a haunter if....you are trying to figure out how to animate your cheesecloth ghost

You ARE a haunter if....you spend a lot of time in thrift stores looking for absolutely anything that you could "use for Halloween"

There are so many things that make you a haunter.

Haunter, displayer, Daunter......as long as you love Halloween, you are o.k. by me!

Sickie...I have no doubt you are a haunter!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe if you're into Halloween enough to be hanging out here then you are definitely a haunter. 

A haunter is anyone willing to go to the next level above just handing out candy to the TOTs - someone who's willing to make the Halloween experience a little better than just the person next door. 

You put any kind of Halloween decor, you're a haunter.
You wear a costume to answer the door, you're a haunter.

You turn on your porch light and just answer the door to hand out treats, your NOT a haunter. 

Pretty simple.

Now I do agree there's different LEVELS of haunting - display, walkthrough, interactive, etc. 

But for Halloween, only three types of people: haunters, non-haunters, and those folk who turn off their lights and pretend they aren't home.

As for anyone peeing their pants? Not yet, but damn close. I've had pre-teens who absolutely refused to walk up the walkway to the door with a sheer look of terror on their face. One kid (musta been about 12) just stood at the end corner of the yard in shock. His father tried to get him to come up and he adamantly shook his head "uh-unnhh, noooo way!" Also had one child of about 6 or 7 who refused to come to my side of the street even. Hah, makes the candy last longer ;-)

Now pants wetting? Thats the ultimate compliment hehehehe.

-TM


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am a haunter. I do a display with lots of stuff.....but no walk through.....just TOTs walkin gup to the door to get candy....and running away.....very fast!


BAAAAAAAhahahahahahAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaaaaaaaaHAHAHAh


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Haunter: One who decorates with the intention of frightening, causing unease, or creating an air of dread and foreboding.

Decorator: One who decorates to show an affinity for said holiday.


I am a Haunter, and I don't even have a house. I haunt my in laws yard! I make props, set up other decorations, and hide behind the hedge to pop out and scare TOT and their parents.

I haunted my office at work this year. To get more traffic, I put out a bowl of candy to get people to come and see my corpsed skulls, my flickering FUN-kins, my blucky spider victim, and jar of eyeballs. I have a black light and spider webs, the only thing missing is a fogger.


----------

